# CPT for finger MRI?



## Tatooprincess17 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seeking help from my fellow coders!  What is the correct CPT code for a non-contrast finger MRI?  I'm torn between 2 codes - 73218 (non joint) and 73221 (joint).  Is the finger considered a joint? Thanks for your help!


----------



## OhioMB (Aug 9, 2013)

I would say that if they are looking at the joint then it would be joint and if they are looking at the bone then non-joint.  This is quite a conundrum ....


----------



## Tatooprincess17 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm new to coding having just passed the credentialing exam in April so that's why I'm stuck between the 2 codes - I'm still trying to feel out the "grey" areas.    The dx for the MRI I'm stuck on is "finger pain - r/o sprain".  I want to use 73221 but another co-worker (who is not a coder) is telling me it's wrong as a finger is not a joint.  What's an apprentice coder to do??


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 9, 2013)

73221 includes hand, wrist in its description so more clearly defines the scope of the MRI test. 73218 is used for an upper extremity in total.  I vote for 73221.


----------



## Tatooprincess17 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help!  I won this battle with your opinions to back me up.  Now let's hope the claim isn't denied!    Thanks again!


----------

